# Bicolor or Black Tan



## Ajay Robles (Mar 5, 2017)

This is Duke and I want your guy's opinion on what color he is. His mom is all black and his dad was a black and cream color or even tri color. What do you guys think Duke is? Thanks...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old is Duke? He looks like a Bi-color. 

BTW, no such color as tri-color in GSD.


----------



## Cascade (Mar 5, 2017)

I would say bicolor. Do you have more photos? He looks beautiful


----------



## Ajay Robles (Mar 5, 2017)

He is about 5 months old and the breeder was calling the father of Duke tri-color for some reason.I never even heard of that before until then.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

purebred?

smooth collie comes in tri-colour and has that ear .


----------



## Ajay Robles (Mar 5, 2017)

He is a purebred and the parents are also


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks Bi Color to me.

Edit: Side note, Bi Color is technically black and tan. Bi Color is a pattern, just like saddleback and sable.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Penciled toes so my guess is bicolor.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Assuming by tri-color they probably mean sable? Either way, he definitely looks to be bi-color. The color gene would have had to come from the father. The mother would only have a black gene to contribute, and each parent contributes one color gene.


----------



## Ajay Robles (Mar 5, 2017)

*Another Photo of Duke*

This is another picture of Duke:smile2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bi-color. By six months you would see more tan if he was going to have a typical saddle.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dark chest and belly, tar-heels and pencil toes: Bi-color. Nice looking pup!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

A very pretty bi-color.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

second pictures shows a very good looking bi-colour .

I have no idea what the breeder was getting at with tri-colour unless one of the parents had a white patch on the chest.


----------

